# Updated F@H GPU PPD database



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 10, 2014)

Don't know if anyone has seen this yet, but there is a new GPU PPD database online. I am watching the outcome over the next few months to figure out which direction my Farm will go next Spring.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AmQ6YZGMTUpFdHhxNkptVncyR2k4dVV6WDBmQXRJYVE&output=html


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 10, 2014)

looks like the 290x and 780TIs will be good choices. for both ppd and performance per watt.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## theonedub (Nov 10, 2014)

The 980 is a monster. Think I will start looking for a used 780ti with a block though.


----------

